# First Micro Skiff



## Little-Hunter (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys and gals, I live in Kingwood Texas and I’m new to this forum. I’m here to gather intel on micro skiffs, their pros and cons, and what manufacture gives more bang for your buck.
I’ve been eye balling SkimmerSkiffs and Sabine Skiffs but not set on them. I need something that will fit in my garage and big enough for at least 2 people.
What advice do you guys have for me?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! There is definitely lots of good info here. The way you fish will really determine what you need. If you're just looking for advice on different manufacturers, check the Bragging Section and look through some boat builds for a little behind the curtain peek of how some of these skiffs are put together.

If you are looking for advice narrowing things down, what's your fishing style? Fly, spin, bait, super shallow, long runs, etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome. Now for the advice: Your first skiff will rarely be your last skiff. There will be things you want to change or do differently, things that bug you or just bore you. If you stick with it, you'll be buying a second or third or fourth skiff. 

The wise thing to do is to make your first or even second skiff a learning experience. Keep the cost down and find something used that appeals to you. There are plenty of nice used boats out there that someone paid a premium for new and then learned that they wanted something else. Don't you be like them. Once you get a nice used skiff, run it and learn. Then, when you have a little experience and know for sure what you want, start thinking about having a new skiff made.


----------



## Russell Stevenson (Jul 28, 2018)

Little-Hunter said:


> Hi guys and gals, I live in Kingwood Texas and I’m new to this forum. I’m here to gather intel on micro skiffs, their pros and cons, and what manufacture gives more bang for your buck.
> I’ve been eye balling SkimmerSkiffs and Sabine Skiffs but not set on them. I need something that will fit in my garage and big enough for at least 2 people.
> What advice do you guys have for me?


Im in League City, just got a quote from Skimmer Skiffs as well. Also looking at Sabine Skiffs


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Little-Hunter said:


> Hi guys and gals, I live in Kingwood Texas and I’m new to this forum. I’m here to gather intel on micro skiffs, their pros and cons, and what manufacture gives more bang for your buck.
> I’ve been eye balling SkimmerSkiffs and Sabine Skiffs but not set on them. I need something that will fit in my garage and big enough for at least 2 people.
> What advice do you guys have for me?


Welcome @Little-Hunter! I was lucky to just have my first skiff built for me. A company called Lagoon Skiffs (website: https://lagoonskiffs.com/) Owner/Builder's name is David Harris, used to work for Hells Bay and Sea Ray. If you search Lagoon Skiffs in the search bar on the forum I put up as many details on my build. Best of luck on your search!


----------

